# Gatlinburg Town Square - layout of resort & rooms



## Lisa P (Jun 5, 2007)

We're looking at an exchange into this resort.  Is there some way that we could see a resort map or layout?

What are the room numbers that have washers & dryers?

Which rooms are 2BR lock-offs vs. dedicated 2BRs?

Which rooms have the better views?

Where are the loft units located (top floor - which room #'s)?

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Tom52 (Jun 5, 2007)

Lisa P said:


> We're looking at an exchange into this resort.  Is there some way that we could see a resort map or layout?
> 
> I am no expert but I will take a stab at your questions...
> 
> ...



You are quite welcome


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 5, 2007)

Terrific - thanks, Tom!


----------



## Becky (Jun 6, 2007)

Lisa,

We own at GTS and I have a map. The loft units are three bedrooms and are on the top floor in Phase I. They do not have washers and dryers in them. Let me know if I can answer any other questions.

Becky
rebeccavarn@msn.com


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 11, 2007)

We just returned from GTS. I have posted pictures of the resort and our 2 bedroom LO unit at 

 if you'd like to look at them. I have not labled or edited some of the duplicates out yet.

edit: Photo's have now been edited and labeled.


----------

